# German: What can memory actually do, the poor thing?



## Jana337

Guten Abend, 

ein Ausflug in die Belletristik:


> We will never cease our critique of those persons who distort the past, rewrite it, falsify it, who exaggerate the importance of one event and fail to mention some other; such a critique is proper (it cannot fail to be), but it doesn't count for much unless a more basic critique precedes it: a critique of human memory as such. For after all, what can memory actually do, the poor thing? It is only capable of retaining a paltry little scrap of the past, and no one knows why just this scrap and not some other one, since in each of us the choice occurs mysteriously, outside our will or our interests. We won't understand a thing about human life if we persist in avoiding the most obvious fact: that a reality no longer is what it was when it was; it cannot be reconstructed.
> _Milan Kundera - Ignorance_


Man wird nie die Kritik an denjenigen unterlassen, die die Vergangenheit entstellen, umschreiben und verfälschen, die einem Ereignis eine übertriebene Bedeutung zuschreiben und anderes verschweigen; eine solche Kritik ist angebracht (anders kann sie nicht sein), sie taugt jedoch nichts, wenn ihr eine noch tiefere Kritik nicht vorangeht, nämlich eine Kritik des menschlichen Gedächtnisses als solches. Denn was kann das Gedächtnis letztendlich machen, das erbärmliche Ding? Es kann nur ein klägliches Quäntchen der Vergangenheit behalten, und keiner weiß, warum gerade das und kein anderes, weil in jedem von uns die Wahl auf eine mysteriöse Weise erfolgt, außerhalb unseres Willens und unserer Interessen. Wir werden gar nichts vom menschlichen Leben verstehen, solange wir auf der Leugnung der offensichtlichsten Tatsache beharren: dass die Realität nicht mehr das ist, was sie war wenn sie war; sie kann nicht wieder hervorgerufen werden.

Ich habe komischerweise keine besonderen Fragen, obwohl ich gedacht habe, dass es furchtbar schwierig sein wird.  Aber Euch wird bestimmt etwas auffallen und einfallen.

Danke im Voraus für alle Kommentare.

Jana


----------



## Kajjo

Die Übersetzung ist sehr gelungen! Kein Wunder, daß Du keine Fragen hattest! 

Einige Anmerkungen dennoch:

1)_
die einem Ereignis eine übertriebene Bedeutung zuschreiben und ein anderes verschweigen _[ein anderes Ereignis nämlich!]

Meine Alternative:_
die die Bedeutung eines Ereignisses überschätzen und ein anderes [ganz] verschweigen

2) 
wenn ihr nicht eine noch tiefere Kritik nicht vorangeht

_3) 
_und keiner weiß, __warum gerade das eine und nicht das andere_
klingt besser als ein vergleichsweise langweiliges, alleinestehendes "das" 

4) 
_weil in jedem von uns die Wahl/Auswahl auf eine..._
Beide Wörter sind korrekt und gut. Ich würde "Auswahl" bevorzugen, da Wahl für mich  gerade wieder nach freiem Willen klingt -- aber vielleicht ist dieser innere Widerspruch ja auch gewollt (im Englischen steht ja auch _choice_ und nicht _selection_)

5) Zeichensetzung: _"nicht mehr das ist, was sie war, wenn sie war"_
Wortwahl: _"nicht mehr das ist, was sie war, als sie war"
_Im Deutschen kann man "wenn" mit der "if"-Bedeutung verwechseln, "als" ist hier eindeutig.

6)
Alternative: _"sie kann nicht wieder erschaffen werden." _

Kajjo


----------



## Jana337

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Die Übersetzung ist sehr gelungen! Kein Wunder, daß Du keine Fragen hattest!


Danke.  


> 2)
> wenn ihr nicht eine noch tiefere Kritik nicht vorangeht


Das habe ich im letzten Moment noch geändert.  Ist es ein Fehler oder eher eine Geschmackssache?

Jana


----------



## FloVi

Kajjo said:
			
		

> 1)_
> die einem Ereignis eine übertriebene Bedeutung zuschreiben und ein anderes verschweigen _[ein anderes Ereignis nämlich!]
> 
> Meine Alternative:_
> die die Bedeutung eines Ereignisses überschätzen und ein anderes [ganz] verschweigen
> _



Vorsicht, die beiden Aussagen haben eine ganz unterschiedliche Qualität. Im ersten Satz wird eine gewisse Absicht unterstellt. In Kajjos Alternative ist es eher ein Irrtum. Der Tenor des Abschnittes deutet aber mehr auf die Kritik an einer bewussten Geschichtsfälschung hin.


----------



## elroy

FloVi said:
			
		

> Vorsicht, die beiden Aussagen haben eine ganz unterschiedliche Qualität. Im ersten Satz wird eine gewisse Absicht unterstellt. In Kajjos Alternative ist es eher ein Irrtum. Der Tenor des Abschnittes deutet aber mehr auf die Kritik an einer bewussten Geschichtsfälschung hin.


 Kann man etwas nicht *absichtlich überschätzen*?


----------



## Jana337

elroy said:
			
		

> Kann man etwas nicht *absichtlich überschätzen*?


Darüber hinaus finde ich, dass man in der Regel Sachen eindeutig absichtlich verschweigt. Kajjos Version deutet meiner Meinung nach nicht auf ein Irrtum hin, sondern - wie die meine - auf eine Absicht.

Jana


----------



## FloVi

elroy said:
			
		

> Kann man etwas nicht *absichtlich überschätzen*?



Nein, kann man nicht. Das lässt die Natur des "Überschätzens" nicht zu. Es bedeutet in jedem Fall, dass man sich in der Beurteilung einer Sache, einer Situation oder einer Person geirrt hat. Absichtlich überschätzen hieße ja, dass man sich der wahren Bedeutung bereits bewusst war, in diesem Fall würde ich die Sache aber nicht mehr "falsch eingeschätzt" haben. Der Ausdruck hierfür wäre dann "eine Sache hochspielen".


----------



## Jana337

FloVi said:
			
		

> Nein, kann man nicht. Das lässt die Natur des "Überschätzens" nicht zu. Es bedeutet in jedem Fall, dass man sich in der Beurteilung einer Sache, einer Situation oder einer Person geirrt hat. Absichtlich überschätzen hieße ja, dass man sich der wahren Bedeutung bereits bewusst war, in diesem Fall würde ich die Sache aber nicht mehr "falsch eingeschätzt" haben. Der Ausdruck hierfür wäre dann "eine Sache hochspielen".


Hm... Und wie wäre es mit "aufblähen"?

Jana


----------



## FloVi

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Hm... Und wie wäre es mit "aufblähen"?



Klar, das ginge natürlich auch, das passt aber IMHO nicht mehr zum Stil des Textes. Dann eher "aufbauschen".


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Die Übersetzung ist sehr gelungen! Kein Wunder, daß Du keine Fragen hattest!
> 
> Einige Anmerkungen dennoch:
> 
> 1)
> _die einem Ereignis eine übertriebene Bedeutung zuschreiben und ein anderes verschweigen _[ein anderes Ereignis nämlich!]
> 
> Meine Alternative:
> _die die Bedeutung eines Ereignisses überschätzen und ein anderes [ganz] verschweigen_


<gulp> I know I'm going to regret this, but I'm going to ask some questions, very timidly. This is going the wrong way, from English to German, and my sense of structure, style is not well-developed enough to make suggestions with any confidence.

However, IF it is possible, I would prefer your alternative but with Jana's word:

_die die Bedeutung eines Ereignisses übertreiben und ein anderes [ganz] verschweigen_

If you are trying to get across the meaning of "exaggerate", then "_übertreiben" _seems truer to the English.

In addition, is there any way you can capture the feel of this: "and fail to mention some other…" For me "_verschweigen" _carries the meaning of "conceal". It makes it seem as though something has been deliberately ommited. "Fail to mention" is more subtle. It does not say that there is a deliberate intent to distort. It COULD mean that. But it might also mean that something is left out, overlooked. In some cases an author who writes about history leaves out certain facts or events because he has "an agenda". But other times authors leave out "this or that" because they don't know about something, or they do not have room to write all they wish and thus make a subconcious decision to include something at the expense of something else, with no real intent to deceive through ommision.


> _2) _
> _wenn ihr nicht eine noch tiefere Kritik nicht vorangeht_


Your other suggestions are totally clear to me. I'm shocked that more people have not looked this over carefully and made suggestions. I think the passage is marvelous and SO true!

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Jana,

I think your attempt at translation was marvelous. I looked up information about the author. Did he write this originally in English and not in your language? Are you translating an original or translating a translation?

_*For after all*, what can memory actually do, the poor thing? _
_Denn was kann das Gedächtnis letztendlich machen, das erbärmliche Ding?_ 

This is a tiny, tiny point. I would translate what you have written this way:
For what can memory actually do, the poor thing? 

I don't know if it is possible, but I would like to see something in German strengthen that first phrase just a bit. "For after all" has the same meaning, I think, but is a bit more insistent. It means roughly: "For 'in the end', …"

_It is only capable of retaining a paltry little scrap of the past, and no one knows why just this scrap and not some other one, since in each of us the choice occurs mysteriously, outside *our will or our interests*. _

_Es kann nur ein klägliches Quäntchen der Vergangenheit behalten, und keiner weiß, warum gerade das und kein anderes, weil in jedem von uns die Wahl auf eine mysteriöse Weise erfolgt, außerhalb unseres Willens und unserer Interessen._ 

This could also have been written with "and" in English, but the meaning is just a bit different.

Those are two tiny things that may or may not be changed to advantage. The meaning of the English, original or not, comes across very well, and although I am no judge of style in German, it seems to flow very nicely!

Gaer


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> In addition, is there any way you can capture the feel of this: "and fail to mention some other…" For me "_verschweigen" _carries the meaning of "conceal". It makes it seem as though something has been deliberately ommited. "Fail to mention" is more subtle. It does not say that there is a deliberate intent to distort. It COULD mean that. But it might also mean that something is left out, overlooked. In some cases an author who writes about history leaves out certain facts or events because he has "an agenda". But other times authors leave out "this or that" because they don't know about something, or they do not have room to write all they wish and thus make a subconcious decision to include something at the expense of something else, with no real intent to deceive through ommision.


Vielleicht "auf ein anderes (Ereignis) verzichten"?


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> Vielleicht "auf ein anderes (Ereignis) verzichten"?


The word "verzichten" may capture a part of the meaning, but it does not express the idea of "failing to mention" by overlooking or forgetting to mention.

It's hard, isn't?  

If I saw the right phrase in German, I'd get to the English immediately, I think. I'm sure someone will come along with good suggestions soon. 

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

> In addition, is there any way you can capture the feel of this: "and fail to mention some other…" For me "_verschweigen" _carries the meaning of "conceal". It makes it seem as though something has been deliberately ommited. "Fail to mention" is more subtle. It does not say that there is a deliberate intent to distort. It COULD mean that. But it might also mean that something is left out, overlooked. In some cases an author who writes about history leaves out certain facts or events because he has "an agenda".


 Da ich Kunderas Werke kenne, bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass er "verschweigen" meinte (ihr "agenda" wäre dementsprechend, die Vergangenheit auf eine gewisse Weise zu interpretieren, denn durch eine geschickte Auslegung der Vergangenheit kann man die Gegenwart ganz gut manipulieren und die Futur bestimmen, findest Du  nicht? ).

Abgesehen von meinen Vorkenntnissen lässt sich meine Wahl aufgrund des zitierten Aufsatzes begründen. Er enthält einen Kontrast zwischen dem ersten und dem zweiten Teil. Am Anfang regt man sich darüber auf, dass einige die Geschichte klittern. Dann kommt aber die fundamentale Frage, ob man ihnen eine objektive Darstellung der Vergangenheit überhaupt zutrauen kann, wenn sie mit einem unausweichlich erbärmlichen Gedächtnis begabt sind. Die Aussage würde meines Erachtens geschwächt sein, wenn man sich unter "fail to mention" eine bloße Wegfilterung der weniger wichtigen Ereignisse vorstellen sollte.


> I looked up information about the author. Did he write this originally in English and not in your language? Are you translating an original or translating a translation?


 Er lebt seit mehr als 30 Jahren in Frankreich. Am Anfang der 1990er hat er seinen letzten tschechischen Roman geschrieben. Die letzten drei Bücher sind auf Französisch verfasst worden (darunter auch L'Ignorance). Die englische Ausgabe wurde aus dem Original übersetzt.

Jana


----------



## elroy

gaer said:
			
		

> The word "verzichten" may capture a part of the meaning, but it does not express the idea of "failing to mention" by overlooking or forgetting to mention.


 Ich dachte, du wolltest sowohl das, als auch die Möglichkeit, dass man etwas _absichtlich_ nicht erwähnt, einschließen. Ansonsten wäre eine neue Übersetzung genauso einseitig ausgerichtet, nur eben in die andere Richtung.  

Ich persönlich finde "verzichten" eher neutral - aber ich freue mich natürlich auf andere Vorschläge.


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Da ich Kunderas Werke kenne, bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass er "verschweigen" meinte (ihr "agenda" wäre dementsprechend, die Vergangenheit auf eine gewisse Weise zu interpretieren, denn durch eine geschickte Auslegung der Vergangenheit kann man die Gegenwart ganz gut manipulieren und die Futur bestimmen, findest Du nicht? ).


There is no doubt in my mind that many writers, though not all, make a deliberate attempt to distort the truth, and they do so by deliberate ommision of any facts that do not support their agenda. Certainly many historians are guility of this, but I notice it much more in current affairs, where those on the "left" and "right" "manipulate the truth" in a way that I consider very transparent.


> Abgesehen von meinen Vorkenntnissen lässt sich meine Wahl aufgrund des zitierten Aufsatzes begründen. Er enthält einen Kontrast zwischen dem ersten und dem zweiten Teil. Am Anfang regt man sich darüber auf, dass einige die Geschichte klittern. Dann kommt aber die fundamentale Frage, ob man ihnen eine objektive Darstellung der Vergangenheit überhaupt zutrauen kann, wenn sie mit einem unausweichlich erbärmlichen Gedächtnis begabt sind.


That was the point that I found most important. This is probably the wrong time and place to go into this idea in detail, but I believe the idea of "objectivity" is an ideal, impossible to realize for countless reasons.


> Die Aussage würde meines Erachtens geschwächt sein, wenn man sich unter "fail to mention" eine bloße Wegfilterung der weniger wichtigen Ereignisse vorstellen sollte.


But in English the double meaning exists. Facts might be left out on purpose, but also accidentally, for any number of reasons. However, since the English is a translation, I have to trust your intuition. The English may have weakened the author's point, and you may have restored it to something closer to it's original meaning. Since I do not read your language or French, I have no way of judging.


> Er lebt seit mehr als 30 Jahren in Frankreich. Am Anfang der 1990er hat er seinen letzten tschechischen Roman geschrieben. Die letzten drei Bücher sind auf Französisch verfasst worden (darunter auch L'Ignorance). Die englische Ausgabe wurde aus dem Original übersetzt.


That explains a great deal. I do not fully trust any translation unless I am able to compare it with the original, and I can only do that with things written in English and German. I have learned that things often sound very fine in a second language UNTIL you find out what was really written, which is always a shock. A really wonderful translation is a rare thing, a real treasure!

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

Hallo allerseits!
Na, diese Diskussion hat sich über Nacht ja als wesentlich lebhafter erwiesen, als ich erwartet hätte!

1) Überschätzen und Verschweigen
_"who exaggerate the importance of one event and fail to mention some other"_

Wie Ihr richtig herausdistilliert habt, geht es hier weniger um die perfekte wörtliche Übersetzung als darum zu entscheiden, was der Autor wirklich gemeint hat! Unterstellt er absichtliche Geschichtsverfälschung oder unbewußte Einflußnahme? Wie auch immer wir uns entscheiden, der Gegensatz zwischen der ersten und zweiten Hälfte des Satzes sollte dann passen und gleichwertig sein.

Wenn man für die unbewußte Version plädiert, so schlage ich folgende Übersetzungen vor. Hier wird also irrtümlich ein Ereignis als zu wichtig beschrieben, und aus Vergeßlichkeit ein anderes gar nicht erst erwähnt.

a) "die dem einen Ereignis eine zu hohe Bedeutung zuschreiben und ein anderes gar nicht erwähnen." [sehr neutral und vorsichtig ausgedrückt, so objektiv wie möglich formuliert]

b) "die die Bedeutung des einen Ereignisses überschätzen und ein anderes vergessen zu erwähnen" [etwas emotionaler ausgedrückt, unbewußte Fehler unterstellend] 

c) Das Formulierung "verzichten zu erwähnen" würde die Entscheidung bewußter erscheinen lassen, aber keine Absicht der Verfälschung unterstellen.

Wenn man dagegen dem Geschichtsschreiber Absicht unterstellen möchte, dann schlage ich folgende Überstzung vor:

d) "die das eine Ereignis aufbauschen/hochspielen und das andere gänzlich verschweigen" [absichtliche Geschichtsverfälschung]

2) Ich möchte nochmals Flovi ausdrücklich recht geben: Überschätzen ist ungleich übertreiben und überschätzen kann nie absichtlich sein.

3) Eine sehr passende, wörtliche Übersetzung von "exaggerate" ist aufbauschen/hochspielen. Das Verb "aufblähen paßt hier nur sehr schlecht.

Kajjo


----------



## cyanista

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Denn was kann das Gedächtnis letztendlich machen, das erbärmliche Ding?


Ich würde lieber "das arme Ding sagen". "Erbärmlich" wäre eine gute Übersetzung für "wretched, deplorable"...

Ehmm, vielleicht kann es jemand besser erklären (oder auch widersprechen)?


----------



## jester.

cyanista said:
			
		

> Ich würde lieber "das arme Ding sagen". "Erbärmlich" wäre eine gute Übersetzung für "wretched, deplorable"...
> 
> Ehmm, vielleicht kann es jemand besser erklären (oder auch widersprechen)?



Nein, du hast recht. "the poor thing" heißt wörtlich "das arme Ding" und das klingt auch deutlich besser als "erbärmlich". Das hätte m.E. einen abwertenden Unterton.


----------



## Jana337

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Nein, du hast recht. "the poor thing" heißt wörtlich "das arme Ding" und das klingt auch deutlich besser als "erbärmlich". Das hätte m.E. einen abwertenden Unterton.


Sollte es auch, oder?

Jana


----------



## cyanista

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Sollte es auch, oder?
> 
> Jana


Nein, das glaube ich nicht. Der Autor drückt sein Mitleid aus, wenn er "poor thing" sagt. Unser armes Gedächtnis kann es unmöglich schaffen, alle Ereignisse festzuhalten.


----------



## jester.

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Sollte es auch, oder?
> 
> Jana


Aber so sehr? Wie fändest du es denn, wenn im Englischen "the pathetic thing" stünde?



			
				cyanista said:
			
		

> Nein, das glaube ich nicht. Der Autor drückt sein Mitleid aus, wenn er "poor thing" sagt. Unser armes Gedächtnis kann es unmöglich schaffen, alle Ereignisse festzuhalten.



Genau.


----------



## FloVi

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Sollte es auch, oder?


Das denke ich auch. Ich habe es so verstanden, dass der Autor dem Gedächtnis alle möglichen Unzulänglichkeiten "vorwirft".  Was den Tenor des Textes angeht, finde ich "erbärmlich" richtig gut ("brillant" wollte ich nicht sagen, damit die Übersetzerin keinen Höhenflug bekommt. ).


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Na, diese Diskussion hat sich über Nacht ja als wesentlich lebhafter erwiesen, als ich erwartet hätte!


There have been many interesting answers. 


> 1) Überschätzen und Verschweigen
> "who exaggerate the importance of one event and fail to mention some other"


I like this:


> b) "die die Bedeutung des einen Ereignisses überschätzen und ein anderes vergessen zu erwähnen" [etwas emotionaler ausgedrückt, unbewußte Fehler unterstellend]


However, this is from the perspective of translation only. Jana has already explained that the original is in another language, French, I believe, and we do not know what liberties were taken with the translation from the original language into English. Since we are dealing with a translation of a translation, perhaps intuition is of greater importance here!

I do have one question though. You seem to prefer "überschätzen" to "übertreiben". The first word I understand as "overestimate", the second as "exaggerate". In English these two words are not exactly the same, although they are very close and certainly could be used interchangeably in many situations. In my opinion "overestimate" has more to do with an error in judgment, while "exaggerate" has more to do with "deliberately distorting the importance of something".


> c) Das Formulierung "verzichten zu erwähnen" würde die Entscheidung bewußter erscheinen lassen, aber keine Absicht der Verfälschung unterstellen.


If you can make it work, I prefer that to all other solutions IF we can assume that the English translation is correct. That is a huge "if". In English, the wording is vague, perhaps ironic, leaving it up to the reader to decide if things have been left out on purpose, with the intent of deception.


> d) "die das eine Ereignis aufbauschen/hochspielen und das andere gänzlich verschweigen" [absichtliche Geschichtsverfälschung]


Again, we have to consider that this last version may, in fact, be closest to the original. The English translation may have weakened the original point. Jana, I think, will be the best judge of what is most typical of the author's style. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> Kann man etwas nicht *absichtlich überschätzen*?


Well, you could make the same argument about "deliberately overestimate", but I think in both languages that is misleading. If you remove the modifier, I believe there is a difference in both languages as to implied intent.

I agree with FloVi. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Aber so sehr? Wie fändest du es denn, wenn im Englischen "the pathetic thing" stünde?


It could also be: "the wretched thing", "the pitiful thing", etc. But "poor thing" is a set phrase in English, and it's very common.

Our cat is 23 years old. (This is true, not an example.) She is blind but still is able to get around. We frequenly say, "She gets so upset when we move thing around, the poor thing."  When we use "poor thing", it means that we feel sorry for something, and perhaps also compassion. It can also express a certain kind of "well-meant condescension".

"Poor thing, she doesn't know any better." (This might be someone of the upper class speaking of someone poor, in a Dicken's novel.)

I thought that "das arme Ding" was also a set phrase in German, with much the same meaning, so I'm a bit confused myself here. 

Gaer


----------



## jester.

gaer said:
			
		

> I thought that "das arme Ding" was also a set phrase in German, with much the same meaning, so I'm a bit confused myself here.
> 
> Gaer



I share this opinion, but others don't, apparently.


----------



## heidita

j3st3r said:
			
		

> I share this opinion, but others don't, apparently.


 
Ich bin mit Dir und Cyanista einverstanden.

_Das erbärmliche Ding_ hat für mich einen zu pejorativen Unterton, der meiner Meinung nach hier nicht gegeben ist.


----------



## Jana337

Meiner Meinung nach schwingt da Verachtung mit, nicht Mitleid. 

Aber ich besorge mir irgendwo den französischen Satz, damit wir ihn mit den Übersetzungen konfrontieren können. 

Seltsamerweise ist Kundera mit den Übersetzungen seiner Werke absolut besessen. Er überprüft sie sorgfältig, solange er die jeweilige Sprache versteht. 

Jana


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:
			
		

> I do have one question though. You seem to prefer "überschätzen" to "übertreiben". The first word I understand as "overestimate", the second as "exaggerate". In English these two words are not exactly the same, although they are very close and certainly could be used interchangeably in many situations. In my opinion "overestimate" has more to do with an error in judgment, while "exaggerate" has more to do with "deliberately distorting the importance of something".



This is entirely true in German as well. My preferences were just based on what I thought the author might most probably have meant. My previous post was an attempt towards more neutrality. In the meantime, I am not sure anymore what he really wanted to say.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

heidita said:
			
		

> _Das erbärmliche Ding_ hat für mich einen zu pejorativen Unterton, der meiner Meinung nach hier nicht gegeben ist.



Ja, das sehe ich auch so. Die Frage ist doch aber, ob der Autor dies nun wollte oder eben nicht.

Aus der Perspektive einer reinen Übersetzung genau _dieses_ gegebenen englischen Textes, müßte man wohl aber in der Tat einfach die stehende Redewendung "das arme Ding" nehmen.

Ich bin gespannt, ob wir aus dem Original genug lernen, um zu entscheiden, welche Übersetzung jetzt die richtige war: Die idomatisch korrekte oder die inhaltlich geschätzte.

Kajjo


----------



## Jana337

Hier ist es:
On                          n’en finira jamais de critiquer ceux qui déforment                          le passé, le réécrivent, le falsifient,                          qui amplifient l’importance d’un événement,                          en taisent un autre ; ces critiques sont justes (elles                          ne peuvent pas ne pas l’être) mais elles n’ont                          pas grande importance si une critique plus élémentaire                          ne les précède : la critique de la mémoire                          humaine en tant que telle. Car que peut-elle vraiment,                          la pauvre ? Elle n’est capable de retenir du passé                          qu’une misérable petite parcellette sans                          que personne ne sache pourquoi justement celle-ci et non                          pas une autre, ce choix, chez chacun de nous, se faisant                          mystérieusement, hors de notre volonté et                          de nos intérêts. On ne comprendra rien à                          la vie humaine si on persiste à escamoter la première                          de toutes les évidences : une réalité                          telle qu’elle était quand elle était                          n’est plus ; sa restitution est impossible. Source

Nun, Ihr hattet wohl Recht. 

Jana


----------



## Jana337

Jetzt habe ich sogar die deutsche Übersetzung (aus dem Französischen) des Absatzes aufgetrieben (auf Deutsch heißt das Buch _Die Ungewissenheit_):

Jene, die die Vergangenheit entstellen, umschreiben, verfälschen, die die Bedeutung eines Ereignisses aufblähen  und ein anderes verschweigen, werden immer kritisiert werden; diese Kritik ist berechtigt (anders könnte es nicht sein), doch sie ist nicht sehr erheblich, wenn ihr nicht eine elementarere Kritik vorausgeht: die Kritik des menschlichen Gedächtnisses als solches. Was kann es überhaupt, das Arme? Es ist nicht imstande, von der Vergangenheit mehr zu behalten als ein armseliges kleines Stückchen, ohne dass jemand wüßte, wieso gerade das und kein anderes, da diese Wahl bei jedem von uns auf mysteriöse Art geschieht, unabhängig von unserem Willen und unseren Interessen. Man wird das menschliche Leben nicht verstehen, wenn man die wesentlichste Evidenz weiter vertuscht: eine Realität, so wie sie war, als sie war, ist nicht mehr; ihre Wiederherstellung ist unmöglich.

Meine (auch mit den Fehlern):
Man wird nie die Kritik an denjenigen unterlassen, die die Vergangenheit entstellen, umschreiben und verfälschen, die einem Ereignis eine übertriebene Bedeutung zuschreiben und anderes verschweigen; eine solche Kritik ist angebracht (anders kann sie nicht sein), sie taugt jedoch nichts, wenn ihr eine noch tiefere Kritik nicht vorangeht, nämlich eine Kritik des menschlichen Gedächtnisses als solches. Denn was kann das Gedächtnis letztendlich machen, das erbärmliche Ding? Es kann nur ein klägliches Quäntchen der Vergangenheit behalten, und keiner weiß, warum gerade das und kein anderes, weil in jedem von uns die Wahl auf eine mysteriöse Weise erfolgt, außerhalb unseres Willens und unserer Interessen. Wir werden gar nichts vom menschlichen Leben verstehen, solange wir auf der Leugnung der offensichtlichsten Tatsache beharren: dass die Realität nicht mehr das ist, was sie war wenn sie war; sie kann nicht wieder hervorgerufen werden.

Jana


----------



## FloVi

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Jetzt habe ich sogar die deutsche Übersetzung (aus dem Französischen) des Absatzes aufgetrieben (auf Deutsch heißt das Buch _Die Ungewissenheit_):



Wahnsinn. Ich habe während meiner gesamten Schulzeit nicht soviel über Deutsch und Englisch erfahren, wie in den paar Monaten hier im Forum.


----------



## gaer

heidita said:
			
		

> Ich bin mit Dir und Cyanista einverstanden.
> 
> _Das erbärmliche Ding_ hat für mich einen zu pejorativen Unterton, der meiner Meinung nach hier nicht gegeben ist.


Heidi, I am very timid about expressing my opinion regarding German, but I too prefer "das arme Ding". 

Gaer


----------



## elroy

Das französische Verb "taire" entspricht meines Wissens dem deutschen Verb "verschweigen".  Die englische Übersetzung ist also nicht präzise.  Ich würde also "keep quiet about" vorschlagen, was die Absicht der Tat deutlicher ausdrückt.


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> Das französische Verb "taire" entspricht meines Wissens dem deutschen Verb "verschweigen". Die englische Übersetzung ist also nicht präzise. Ich würde also "keep quiet about" vorschlagen, was die Absicht der Tat deutlicher ausdrückt.


Do you see what I mean about English translators? There was no reason to use "fail to mention". This changes the meaning. Jana was right all along, and the moment I found out that the original language was French (from Jana), I no longer took the English translation seriously. 

Gaer


----------

